# A Continuation of: FREE dog walking/pet sitting...



## FREEdogWalkingPetSitting (Nov 17, 2013)

newfiesmum:

To talk about the facts: i.e: there are many murders every day, is not any promoting of any illegal activities. To talk about the facts: i.e: there are many tax evasions every day, is not any promoting of any illegal activities, either. I just answered the question. Or do we live in the communist / Nazi political system where is no freedom of speech and we must not talk about the facts of everyday life?

I offer FREE dog walking/pet sitting for FREE room to rehearse singing

I offer FREE regular PETSITTING / DOGWALKING for FREE if you offer me a FREE little room (just even 2 square metres, a small room like a toilet is OK) where I could rehearse singing intensively 12 hours daily (including breaks, of course). I can rehearse day times or nights according to our arrangement. Electricity necessary to use my computer. Heating, as well.

I offer, furthermore, FREE house sitting, keeping your property tidy, shopping, for free in return that little rehearsal room.

Long term (at least one year (or more). Suggest your location where you live in London.

Let me know your suggestions, requires to make some arrangement

Please, reply to this my address:
[email protected]
Thanks.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I think that by the lack of responses your threads are getting, most people are not interested in having you sing in their toilet for 12 hours a day.


----------



## FREEdogWalkingPetSitting (Nov 17, 2013)

labradrk:

I have had a lot of responses before "someone" started the negative false talking. And stop talkig about a toilet, you know very well it just was an example. Please read my post carefully. Thanks.

P.S. 12 hours INCLUDING breaks, of course.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

How about you do what other musicians do........you know....like HIRE a studio or a rehearsal room...

No one is going to allow you into their homes after the info you have posted on here already so suck it up and take some of the money you make from your job and pay your way.....


If you wish to talk to anyone directly then there is an amazing thing called a 'private message' I suggest you become familiar with that and the rules before you are banned.


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Bore off


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

FREEdogWalkingPetSitting said:


> newfiesmum:
> 
> To talk about the facts: i.e: there are many murders every day, is not any promoting of any illegal activities. To talk about the facts: i.e: there are many tax evasions every day, is not any promoting of any illegal activities, either. I just answered the question. Or do we live in the communist / Nazi political system where is no freedom of speech and we must not talk about the facts of everyday life?
> 
> ...


You are free to talk about whatever you like, this is a free country so far. What you are not free to do is post it on this forum. Sorry, you were warned.


----------

